# How to shoehorn a speaker into your door tutorial



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Well it's me again and wanted to share my experiences trying to shoehorn an 8 3/4" midbass into an accord. 

Even though I wasn't successfull I thought I'd share my way of shoehorning almost impossible speakers where they normally wouldn't fit, and in my case I bit off more than I can chew (or at least more than I can dremel  ).

I think the largest speaker you could possibly fit into the door of an 03-07 accord is probably 8 1/2".

Well on to how I do it YMMV

First of course you make rings. I personally use a jasper jig to make them and in this case I was trying with 1/2" MDF trying to squeeze as much as I could. Normally I would use 3/4" MDF










Here's Where I'm trying to get it to go 









As you can see I have used bolts and T nuts to attach the speaker but they also serve another function which you will see later.

















Here I have cut a peice of cardboard the shape of the bottom section of my door panel where the speaker is 









Then to make sure that the cardboard template will be centered exactly where it needs to be I just punch the door clips thru the cardboard










Then I just take the clips out of the door panel and place them on the cardboard template

























Now I have a mock door panel


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Now going back to this pic you can see how far the bolt sticks past the ring.









So While I have the cardboard lined with the clips I push the clips thru the cardboard along with the bolts of the ring. So, now everything is aligned exactly where it should be. I then take nuts and attach the ring to the cardboard

























You then take the cardboard panel mock with ring attached and just mount it like you would the door panel using the inserted clips. Everthing should line up perfectly. From there I just drill holes thru the ring and into the door metal itself. Make sure you go slow when drilling into the metal of the door or you will snap the drill bit. Remove the cardboard template from the ring and replace the clips then mount your ring

It's hard to tell from pics but this is how close I got. Another 1/8" and I think I could've gotten it to fit


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

lots of sawdust. I may end up buying some door panels and doing a custom door panel job, I just don't have the motivation yet.


----------

